# Ivan Moody iss a revelation to me, he a very strong classical composer pure magic



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like what i heard so far the Hymn , The akkathistos hymn..

A shrouded beautiy, await the listener, charming music,, if you think modern music = awfull racket your wrong, he was born in 1964 yet his music sound ancient in a way.

Awonderfull composer i have a motets of him on another album ,this you know...Any fan of Ivan Moody here, he carved gemms, sonic masterpiece he is in league whit you know who.

The music is gentle, harmonic, the voice are warm annnd velvety to the ear, :tiphat:


----------

